# how well does a 6.0/4l80e hold up?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

looking at some new to me trucks, and im looking into another GM, ive had 2 chevys, 2 fords, 3 dodges, and now im in a 2000 f250 7.3. im looking at selling the truck, im looking to get an ex/crew cab short bed chevy or gmc, id love to find an lb7 duramax, but if i dont i will be going 6.0. how well do they hold up to a plow? i know theyre stout, however ive never owned one, and i know all about the IFS in these trucks, and i will get it a set of timbrens. i only run a straight blade 8' fisher. in the future id like to get an XV, maybe a boss DXT. im just wondering how the engine and trans will hold up to the plow and pushing snow? the suspension i can deal with, ive done front end work on every single truck ive had, and the easiest to work on, for me at least is the GM.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The engine and transmission will hold up fine. I'd be more worried about the frame cracking in two.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

An 01-02 2500HD may have the gussets from the factory.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

11' & up have a new frame design. I have both an 11 & 13 6.0 and the 11 has 70k plus miles and has pulled trailers and plowed with salter since day one I bought it new. No worries..


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

It's gonna be older than an 11. I'm out of ct, there's a whole variety of different trucks and plows around me, up north, every truck you see is a Chevy with a fisher..


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well in that case I have 98, 97, & 2000 chevy that plowed all there life and a couple are creaping in on 200k miles but would recommend putting the gusset in if you find ine without


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

brianbrich1;1797383 said:


> Well in that case I have 98, 97, & 2000 chevy that plowed all there life and a couple are creaping in on 200k miles but would recommend putting the gusset in if you find ine without


Where would the frame have or not have a gusset? Never noticed that did the 2500hd trucks have something that your older ones didn't? Cause I know the frames from a k2500 to a 2500hd changed as well as the suspension


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Did some looking, found some more results, found the frame cracks, and what the gusset looks like, definitely something I'm going to look at when I go to look at trucks. I've found that the plow prep trucks may or may not have the gusset, and some non plow prep don't babe them either, luck of the draw on a used one I guess


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

You can always install the gussets if you find a truck you like that does not have them.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

My 03 2500HD is at 155K with the 6L & 4L80E. Never an issue, I have the transmission serviced every spring. 

My biggest complaint with these trucks is the push button 4wd. It's a problem for me every season with this truck, I've had to replace the transfer case shifter motor each of the last two winters and this year it's acting up again. 

Some have good luck with them, but I'll never trust another one again.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I had an 01 CCSB with 210k and had been a work truck it's whole life. Sold it to a friend and he has plowed with it for two seasons with no issues. I think it has about 240k on it now


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had two, one was a 2000 2500 non-HD and that thing was a tank. Sold it with 54k on it after 10 seasons of hard plowing. Never a transmission or engine issue. Current 6 liter is a 2004 2500HD with 44k miles, and as far as I can tell has had the plow all its life. Haven't had an issue with this one either.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 02 2500 hd crew cab gas motor had since new with a md2 7 1/2 foot straight blade . Never a problem tran flush after winter ,only problem I had was a clutch fan went bad . It's a beast


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

woody617;1800145 said:


> I have a 02 2500 hd crew cab gas motor had since new with a md2 7 1/2 foot straight blade . Never a problem tran flush after winter ,only problem I had was a clutch fan went bad . It's a beast


I wouldn't call it a beast, given I'm coming from a 7.4 to my current truck a 01 6.0. I would like more torque when plowing, but again it could be because I'm used to my 7.4. Towing is ok, not the best pickup. I have a 7'6 v and a tgs600. However I will say it is a good truck. WHATEVER you do if you get a late 1999- late2002 I think it is, make sure the truck doesn't have the god awful manual tow mirrors, my dad's truck has them and they are the damn Pitts!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Have had a number of the 6.0/4L80E combo's. Very dependable and reliable. Problem areas include the frame cracks (already covered), although I've only ever seen 1 truck develop them out of 10 or so. Reverse band in pre '00 were known to go, had a few I had to rebuild. The 6L80E doesn't seem to exhibit the same issue. Also fuel pumps - the sending pump in the fuel tank can be a weak point. We put new filters on the tanks and trucks regularly, but still seem to have some issues with the fuel pumps. Just did a '10 with 60K miles.

So prior trucks: '98, '99, '00 (2), '05, '06, '09
Current trucks: '03, '10 (2)

Frame crack developed on 1 (repaired & gusseted), 3 reverese bands in trans (pre'00), 4 fuel pumps. Other than that - some injectors on the older ones ('03 with 200K).

Overall, in the past 14/15 years of ownership, I've been happy with the 6.0 and 4L80/6L80 combo.

Also have an '01/4L60 with 400K miles (640K kms) on a 4.3L - a few odds and ends, but still puts along. Buddy took it to Pittsburgh the other night and still got 21MPG with it.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

judging by all of what im hearing the next truck i add to my fleet will be a 6.0 2500hd. unless i can find another 7.3 like mine with a new trans. i recently bought a 2000 f250 7.3 with a brand new trans and low miles for a steal, to run as my next personal truck and plow truck. more than likely going to pick up a second truck to run this winter as well, going to be a 2500hd, back to my chevy roots


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you guys find a good GM dealer is best to service these or a reputable local independent shop? 

I have a 2000 2500 w/ 6.0 going to need a bunch of basic tune up/ update type work (shocks, belts, tranny service to start with) it also does have the faulty fuel sending unit but I'm going to address the other issues first. I hear when the sending unit is replaced its best to replace the fuel pump as well.


----------

